# How do I get this smelly cast iron clean!



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I was fortunate to come across a 6 quart cast iron Dutch oven on Freecycle and picked it up this afternoon.

Unfortunately...it smells musty (it was in the guy's basement). I wanted to give it a good scrub anyway before working on seasoning it but the smell is very strong and won't go away. I used soap and water, then some Bon Ami, and then some baking soda, and it still smells.

What to do?! Help! I would hate to junk it but if this is going to be permanent then I'll have to.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Coarse salt is good to use for cleaning cast iron - might help the smell a touch.

Filling it with water and boiling it for 10-20 minutes also helps before seasoning used cast iron to get any soap/other residue out of it that it had absorbed. That might actually help the smell, and if you want you could probably put a small about of baking soda in the water to help the smell issue? I would try that and then go ahead and re-season it and see how it is then.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

Boiling water in it with maybe some vinegar....after that maybe cutting it by squeezing a couple lemons in it and then scrubbing it again with hot, hot water.

I been studying up on cast iron cookware lately and thas what I would do.

HTH!


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

I would try the steps to season it: http://www.castironcook.com/seasoning.html

I think cooking off the smell will work best with a musty odor since that usually comes from mildew and such.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeppers! I would cook the heck out of it too! I often find that any cast iron I have found used seems to have odd odors. After scrubbing it well and then seasoning it in the oven ( dealing with the seasoning process smells!) I have found that the odors go away. I am super duper smell sensitive and many many odors get me. Some laundry detergents and air fresheners are the worst and just permeate everything in peoples houses. Those detergent smells in kitchenware just about do me in! Good luck on getting the smell out!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I would cook with something that smells good to you, and is super greasy... I recommend bacon. Cook up some bacon, let the bacon smell seep in, and then chuck the bacon (it probably will have absorbed some of the yucky smell).. I HATE wasting food, but to save a dutch oven? Yep, I'd do it.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

If i thought the smell was due to mildew or something like that, I'd run the pan through the self cleaning oven cycle and then reseason. Yes, it's stinky, but it's totally worth it to be able to season from scratch, and know what's going into the surface of the pan. IMO.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
If i thought the smell was due to mildew or something like that, I'd run the pan through the self cleaning oven cycle and then reseason. Yes, it's stinky, but it's totally worth it to be able to season from scratch, and know what's going into the surface of the pan. IMO.

i vote for stoking up a nice fire and then putting it in over night. we use our wood stove for this and it's awesome. just be careful when reseasoning not to put too much oil on or you'll have to do it again. i'm on my third try with a fry pan i scorched bell peppers in


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
If i thought the smell was due to mildew or something like that, I'd run the pan through the self cleaning oven cycle and then reseason. Yes, it's stinky, but it's totally worth it to be able to season from scratch, and know what's going into the surface of the pan. IMO.

Whew!

Well that was a lot of trial and error. I spent my entire evening in my kitchen trying troubleshoot this situation and nothing worked except what you mentioned above (btw I noticed your siggie--Congratulations!







).

I also found this website which was very helpful

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~p...are.htm#Season

Oh my gosh my house stinks right now. It's damn cold out and I don't have anywhere or anything to make a fire with so my oven on self-cleaning it is and I tell ya my eyes are burning right now. I opened the windows to get the smoke out so I can't wait for it to clear out.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

